# Dan Murphy Special



## razz (20/5/14)

It looks like these hit the shelves today, includes Bling IPA X 3.


----------



## yum beer (20/5/14)

F&*K, I was at Dans on Sunday, none of these. Would have grabbed one.


----------



## barls (20/5/14)

been out for a week at least in the store where i work.


----------



## PaleRider (23/5/14)

Picked up a couple at lunch.... thanks for the tip.


----------



## mje1980 (23/5/14)

Saw these today. Picked up the glass and nearly smashed it by looking at it. Put it back gently. What's the beer like???


----------



## JDW81 (23/5/14)

Like all bridge road beers, it is very nice indeed.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (23/5/14)

slightly OT, my local Dans still has a few of the 2013 SN southern hemisphere harvest on the shelves, with a best before date of 23/04/14...I pointed this out to them and the said I could have them for 40% off, so $7.50 each, so I grabbed a couple, they are in the fridge cooling now.
I haven't tried it before, were they nice when fresh?


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/14)

I grabbed a pack last week, had to show staff a Facebook pic so they could find it out the back as it had not been unpacked yet. The beer is a good example of style, rather yum.
Was pretty happy that I could join the wanker beer glass club, apparently NickB is pres. : )


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/14)

Hope my local Dan's has these, in stock, today, as I'm thirsty.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/5/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hope my local Dan's has these, in stock, today, as I'm thirsty.


If you can't see them on the shelves ask one of the staff that hangs around the beer area.


----------



## JDW81 (23/5/14)

Funk then Funk1 said:


> I haven't tried it before, were they nice when fresh?


Yep, very good beer. Can't drink too many in one sitting though, they are pretty heavy going.

JD


----------



## sp0rk (23/5/14)

JDW81 said:


> Like all bridge road beers, it is very nice indeed.


I agree except for their India Saison, that was a bit of a flop imho


----------



## SnakeDoctor (23/5/14)

Love the glasses (I had just broken one, so needed a refill) - the beer is OK - they weren't stored in the fridge so the freshness isnt there.


----------



## Camo6 (23/5/14)

Are the glasses engraved with Bridge Road Brewers by any chance guys?


----------



## doon (23/5/14)

Nope just plain


----------



## NickB (23/5/14)

That's Mr. Dr. President, thankyouverymuch Brad!!


----------



## Camo6 (23/5/14)

doon said:


> Nope just plain


Damn. Got a few of these now but would've loved an etched one. Thanks Doon.


----------



## Danwood (23/5/14)

Dremel, Cam....dremel !


----------



## philmud (28/5/14)

Picked up one of these at BWS, but am in QLD, so might have to nurse the glass on the plane ride home so it survives!


----------



## GavinO (28/5/14)

Picked mine up at local BWS today. We printed the box packaging at my work about a month ago so have been keeping my eye out for them. Thought these glasses were the bees knees of drinking vessels, feel a bit lightweight to me. Can't see it lasting long before it's broken. At least the IPA is decent.


----------



## Burt de Ernie (28/5/14)

I prefer one of these!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BEER-BABE-GLASS-/251449383574?pt=AU_Party_Supplies&hash=item3a8b8d1a96


----------



## waggastew (28/5/14)

Got a pack a few weeks back.

Saw the glass when they were released by SN/DH in the US and though errrgh, but it's not a bad glass, nice and thin, balanced. Ribbed bit is a bit retro and slightly pervy........

The beer it came with is also good. A bit mishandled (getting a toffee/boiled sweet thing) but bitter, hoppy and a whack of alcohol = IPA.

For $20 who is complaining? Imagine you went to a bar, bought a round of decent beer, got to keep the glass and got charged a reddy! I would be stoked


----------



## alfadog (24/2/15)

Does anyone know if there is a local retailer in Brisbane still doing these gift packs?


----------



## madpierre06 (24/2/15)

alfadog said:


> Does anyone know if there is a local retailer in Brisbane still doing these gift packs?



Yes, but not on special. They do have 'em at 

http://craftwinestore.com/

for about $35 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Jaffa (17/5/15)

Also still available from Bridge Road Brewers direct for $24.00 (plus postage). That's how I got my pack. Check out its website.


----------



## 5150 (17/5/15)

Check your local BWS for these. I grabbed another 4 boxes at $10 each yesterday. I now have 10 of these Spiegelau IPA glasses.


----------



## razz (28/1/20)

Got these just now at Dan’s in Mornington 3931, if any locals are interested. Still in date until March. $26.99 discount
5-6 packs left in trolley at checkout


----------

